# Related Sites > SQL Course >  help with code

## gissah

Can anybody help me?
when I run this codes in my M. Access my dataview run infinite.

In (SELECT [Applicant Name] FROM [table] As Tmp GROUP BY [Applicant Name],[spouse Name] HAVING Count(*)>1  And [s[ouse Name] = [Table].[spouse Name])

----------

